
Show HN: a17t, a deeply customizable atomic design library that's pure CSS - epoch_100
https://github.com/milesmcc/a17t/
======
epoch_100
Some CSS frameworks come prepackaged with all sorts of components that are
convenient at first but quickly become limiting. Utility frameworks like
Tailwind are awesome, but can be difficult start using on their own.

a17t tries to get the balance right. Instead of providing all-inclusive,
opinionated components (like jumbotrons, navbars, and menus), a17t provides
common single-class elements in a default (but easily customizable) style.

Other features: Accessibility is a core focus; Designed to integrate well with
Tailwind CSS; Customizable via CSS variables; more explained at the
documentation site, [https://a17t.miles.land](https://a17t.miles.land)

Any and all feedback is appreciated — I built this to scratch my own itch, but
hope it might be useful for you all too!

